# Apiary Investment Fund - a smart scam???



## So_Cynical (19 June 2012)

I got an unsolicited email from the Apiary Investment Fund today inviting me to "attend our trading webinar" ~ according to the email "Apiary Investment Fund is searching for individuals interested in being trained as Fund Managers and sharing in the profits." 

Assuming this is a scam, i have to admit that its a good one....i goggled and found their website http://apiaryfunds.com/ and the bootom line is that i will have to pay 2K to join the training program and then 97 a month after i graduate.  brilliant that they will give me $1000 of my own money back to trade with.

Its a very creative business and i reckon a pretty smart way to separate punters from their money...or perhaps im being to cynical? maybe its just a great way to separate the ordinary from the extraordinary. :dunno:

Opinions?


----------



## skc (19 June 2012)

Hmm...

If I attend Level III, I get to play with $50k, keep 80% of the profits, enjoy 50:1 leverage, target $500 per day and earn potential income of $100,800 each year! 

http://apiaryfunds.com/compensation/

A trader making 120% return is only level III? The level IV's must be able to fly and have fire shooting out of their backside


----------



## dangap (8 October 2012)

I too got the same email today, i wonder if anyone has had a go.

Dan


----------



## >Apocalypto< (8 October 2012)

dangap said:


> I too got the same email today, i wonder if anyone has had a go.
> 
> Dan




Fraak that those types of returns 120% are unmanageable and seem way overstated imo.

best to just keep losing money yourself not with some slick group... its the old if you really could manage 120% year in and out would you deal with general retail.. hell no.


----------



## ArthurGuziel (9 March 2013)

Most traders are losing $.The only way is to invest into high divident paying stocks.What happen ,if you lose-game over, no more $??


----------



## NathanAllred (17 April 2013)

I am not sure where 120% came from.  Here is our promise page which states that you need to be profitable in order to get funded.  

https://apiaryfund.com/about/our-promise

You can also access what people who are IN the program say about us on our open forum.

https://apiaryfund.com/forum



>Apocalypto< said:


> Fraak that those types of returns 120% are unmanageable and seem way overstated imo.
> 
> best to just keep losing money yourself not with some slick group... its the old if you really could manage 120% year in and out would you deal with general retail.. hell no.


----------



## KaptKos (12 June 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> I got an unsolicited email from the Apiary Investment Fund today inviting me to "attend our trading webinar" ~ according to the email "Apiary Investment Fund is searching for individuals interested in being trained as Fund Managers and sharing in the profits."
> 
> Assuming this is a scam, i have to admit that its a good one....i goggled and found their website http://apiaryfunds.com/ and the bootom line is that i will have to pay 2K to join the training program and then 97 a month after i graduate.  brilliant that they will give me $1000 of my own money back to trade with.
> 
> ...





Not only that; Mr. Lucas is president of a company that I use to work at.  Based in Austin, TX and had a satellite office in Michigan.  Before I was laid off on April Fools day several years ago, about 5 months beforehand; they stopped our direct deposit and started sending us paper checks for payroll.  They sent these paper checks via Federal Express and we'd get them on a Friday(Payday) but they'd call us from the Texas office and tell us not to cash our payroll check until Monday or Tuesday of the next week.  If they had sent these paper checks via the U.S. Postal Service; it would have been a Federal criminal act!!!  

DON'T TRUST THESE PEOPLE!


----------



## matty77 (12 June 2013)

NathanAllred said:


> I am not sure where 120% came from.  Here is our promise page which states that you need to be profitable in order to get funded.
> 
> https://apiaryfund.com/about/our-promise
> 
> ...




ahhh thanks for joining the forum, you 1 post count means you must be a trusted source. / end sarcasm

and quoting your forum on your own website doesnt mean diddly squat when its probably filled with you signing up with many alternate accounts.


----------



## Bort (30 August 2013)

Knowledge to Action (who I have no opinion about positive or negative other than on their interesting tree logo) are including the ability to learn and prop trade for them. It's definitely a new angle of marketing which I'm sure we'll see more of. Anton Kreil has also put some limelight on the average guys ability to become a hedge fund trader. People will also be more likely to read the email if there is an offer of prop trading which is why this forum may be going. People who blow up trying to get into the prop program may also be inclined to admit they don't have the discipline rather than blame the advertising company. 

There's reasons to go down this road and it will differentiate from others for so long.


----------



## oldfox (4 September 2014)

KaptKos said:


> Not only that; Mr. Lucas is president of a company that I use to work at.  Based in Austin, TX and had a satellite office in Michigan.  Before I was laid off on April Fools day several years ago, about 5 months beforehand; they stopped our direct deposit and started sending us paper checks for payroll.  They sent these paper checks via Federal Express and we'd get them on a Friday(Payday) but they'd call us from the Texas office and tell us not to cash our payroll check until Monday or Tuesday of the next week.  If they had sent these paper checks via the U.S. Postal Service; it would have been a Federal criminal act!!!
> 
> DON'T TRUST THESE PEOPLE!




I would very much like to learn more about this incident, this person Shawn Lucas, and this Michigan background.  Will you give me the name of the company for which you worked so that I can pull a Dun & Bradstreet Report on them.  I would also like to check the NASDAQ and SEC public records for the man to determine if he has held any securities licenses or received any sanctions or public complaints.  

The conclusion regarding a "Federal criminal act" could be questioned.  Is this the conclusion of a federal prosecutor, law enforcement officer, a state or local law enforcement official or a private lawyer?   "Mail fraud" and "wire fraud" do not require that a check be supplied or furnish by US Mail.   US Mail is invoked merely because the bank statements and the FedEx bills are delivered by mail.  Anything involving the mail in a most tangential way and utilizing the telephone or internet communications gives rise to wire fraud. 

Of course, the reality is that US Attorneys, Postal Inspectors, federal aw enforcement are totally swamped with internet fraud, mail fraud, and wire fraud.  This generally causes law enforcement and prosecutors to decline to take any action about victim complaints.   There is nothing that a victim can do to require or force a prosecutor to prosecute someone or a police agency to arrest or investigate someone.   Nevertheless, mail and wire fraud are predicate acts for a RICO prosecution and three or more acts with the same modus operandi give rise to a CIVIL RICO action which can be brought in state court as well as federal court.   Civil RICO is proved (unlike criminal charges) merely by clear and convincing evidence to a jury or judge.   So the law does provide a remedy... if all the elements of the predicate acts and the enterprise can be proved.  

Please let me know if you can about any further or more complete information.  What bank were the checks drawn on, were they actually "worthless instruments" when delivered.  Did any payroll checks actually bounce?
Thank you very much,
Terry Seale
oldfox@gmail.com


----------



## ahremck (24 October 2016)

Has anyone actually tried out the system?

Personally a return on investment of 100%+ does not seem outrageous.

What they want is people who can trade successfully and the premise of their trading program seems to be to weed out those who gamble versus those who are very systematic.  Forex is a Zero sum process.  If I win someone else loses.

Personally I can't see anything wrong with them wanting you to create a long-term profitability profile before they provide you with substantial trading funds.

I have successfully traded shares, options and futures but my flutters at Forex have all turned out poorly.  So I am considering getting an education - for very little cost that might make me profitable at Forex as well.

I want to hear from anyone who has actually tried out their system.  Personal opinions as to whether it is a scam or not are not based on fact.


----------



## pixel (24 October 2016)

ahremck said:


> Has anyone actually tried out the system?
> 
> Personally a return on investment of 100%+ does not seem outrageous.
> 
> ...




Go for it!
Try it out and report back to us.
As far as I'm concerned, I don't have to accumulate losses in order to know which "promises" to stay away from. "If it waddles, looks, quacks like a duck, it ain't a goose laying golden eggs."


----------



## Klogg (24 October 2016)

ahremck said:


> Personally a return on investment of 100%+ does not seem outrageous.





That's a little rich from a user with 1 post...

Please stop spruiking this crap.


----------



## minwa (24 October 2016)

ahremck said:


> What they want is people who can trade successfully and the premise of their trading program seems to be to weed out those who gamble versus those who are very systematic.  Forex is a Zero sum process.  If I win someone else loses.
> 
> Personally I can't see anything wrong with them wanting you to create a long-term profitability profile before they provide you with substantial trading funds.




No, what they want is to collect fees from the masses and more passive income from those wanting to dream of becoming a prop trader. Do a small few make it ? Probably..but you can bet that's not because of their training. 

Smart way of diversifying business..why just run a prop shop when you can also market it and collect guaranteed fees.

A REAL prop shop doesn't charge you for review/test/training.


----------

